# Living with IBS D My Story



## Candice Marie Carter (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi all names Candice I have had stomach problems since childhood my fiance took it upon himself to take me to G.I. doctor last year and doc had told me after I had discussed my symptoms with him he was fairly certain it was ibs but wanted to run more tests unfortunately my hours were getting cut at work and taking more and more out of my check insurance union dues etc. so I just couldn't find the money to go or time sometimes I'd work alot in between so time and money always an issue sadly though skip to a year later I lost my job because I had to move company didn't wanna transfer me ( too lazy to do there job I don't know) discussed the situation with them and they just screwed me over told them moving out area when exactly was leaving and kept me on schedule anyway fought with union but of course did absolutely no good my word against big company got nowhere fast needless to say I'm still unemployed and struggling to find work thank god for my fiance or I'd be lost lord knows it hasn't been easy though life never is but enough of that sob story everyday is a struggle with my Ibs D I'm addicted to caffeine pepsi and ice coffee badly and yes it does a number on my Ibs so I'm trying to cut down or weed it out of my diet slowly but surely I eat horribly basically what I want try eating healthy as well but sometimes healthy foods bother it just as bad but I still try and fight and keep fighting pushing to do better for myself my family well we had a fight about my Ibs a huge blow up fight and basically want nothing to do with me it hurts but I get through it family has always been everything to me but I feel as though I can't talk to what little family I have my aunt shes so negative and critical of me I understand tough love but I can be sensitive at times too and hard too take but I have also toughened up alot from emotional pain heartache break loss of family friends so I can be kinda cold and stand offish at first hard but very kindhearted once you get to know me my Ibs D it actually alternates sometimes I alternate between C and D sometimes just C but for most part D running to bathroom frequently throughout the day and horrible wind which the gas got bad this past year for the worst so has my Ibs not working I feel down alot on myself and my Ibs embarassed horribly by it hard discussing it with ppl gotten such rude and ignorant comments and than I get closed off again and don't talk for a while hard to trust anyone to talk to about it that they will understand or won't ridicule me later for it people act like I asked for this well I didnt but I refuse to be a victim of it and take no cure for an answer I believe with god all things are possible I'm not very religious but I have faith and I have hope I will do better and beat this most days I'm laid up in bed with such severe stomach cramps tossing and turning from it till i can relax enough it lets up or I fall asleep for a while and get up sometimes the cramps are somewhat better or let up that is when I'm not running to the bathroom horrible wind and sharp pains from it directly under my breasts and or bad to severe acid reflux heartburn tryed over the counter stuff for both ibs and heartburn but rarely work neither do my perscription yogurt does sometimes help my ibs I guess the live cultures help digestive system tried aloe vera juice sometimes helps the ibs dairy garlic products veggies salad sometimes triggers it still learning trigger foods everyday what is causing my flareups lately has been good been about a week and mild flare ups tolerable time of the month is that much worse on me sharp pains in pelvic area around the time am ovulating and cramps can be unbearable nothing seems to help trying to modify my diet but when healthy food can bother you too what do you do ? me I keep trying and hoping for better results staying positive through it all grin and bearing it keep fighting it and pushing forward this is my story my fiance is my rock love him so much he also suffers from Ibs C heartburn acid reflux and as well has ulcerative colitis but seemed to be doing much better with his colitis most perscription meds for his colitis give him severe intolerable migranes so he has to take shots for it now humira but seems to be doing better ran out though and struggling to get it again hmo insurance hoping and praying he doesn't suffer a god awful flaire up again he was doing well in remission but this past year colitis came back with avengence is hereditary his mother suffers from it too am told ibs can be hereditary too but not certain my mom and uncle have stomach issues uncle had gallbladder removed don't know if caused by family member or not but certainly would never place blame on anyone especially for something out of there control


----------



## hotpink1980 (Mar 8, 2015)

I hope you feel better.Stay possitive.I too am adficted to caffeine.i tried weining myself off and the terrible migraines hurt so bad.You are not alone


----------

